# Am I the only one frustrated about moves from Golden State until season starts??



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm just wondering. If anyone heres anymore news from us getting new players here put updates here. With that rumor of Baron being traded I said ugh when I heard about it. That won't happen at all. So if anyone hears more rumors post it here.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

WarriorFan64 said:


> Am I the only one frustrated about moves from Golden State until season starts??


Yeah i'm sure you're the only one


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I would like to see Murphy and Dunleavy gone. And Foyle, unless he plays marginal minutes. I wouldn't mind another lottery season if there's serious progession among the young players and improved team play from Baron Davis.


----------



## dk1115 (Aug 27, 2004)

I would be terribly upset if there was another lottery season. I've been watching 9 seasons of this bull**** and I think next year will be my last year if they don't make it.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Maybe they want to do ****ty this year to get a good draft pick in the Oden/Noah draft


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

I don't think it would bode well if the Warriors tanked for any reason. This last season was probably the most disapointing of all in our current playoff-less run. With the optimism Baron's arrival injected at the end of the 2004-05 season, expectations were high--perhaps too high--going into the 2005-06 season. 

Of those 5,000 new season ticket sales for the 05-06 season, what percentage of those 'new fans' are renewing their season tickets? I'm not--and among other things, the form this team showed as the season went on surely didn't make me excited enough to head up to fork out a couple of G's, head up to NorCal a dozen times a season, and watch what I had paid for. 

This team has GOT to make positive strides during the 2006-07 season--for the sake of the fan base, they can't expect us to sit tight for more 'future development'. We need to see success NOW!


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

murphy is alright but too expensive, dunleavy should go. if baron stays healthy we will win more games


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

ronna_meade21 said:


> murphy is alright but too expensive, dunleavy should go. if baron stays healthy we will win more games


Yes true. If Baron didn't twist his ankle last season, we would have been in 7th or 8th spot for playoffs.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

WarriorFan64 said:


> Yes true. If Baron didn't twist his ankle last season, we would have been in 7th or 8th spot for playoffs.


Baron, Baron, Baron.

As a life-long Warriors fan, and 3rd generation Bruin, I hate having to critisize this guy, but I think it's beyond the sprained ankle.

Before the ankle, in game 2 of the season, he tweeked his hammy. Never was the same after that. My problem is, the mental toughness. To me it's either rest it up and heal or play your game 100%, which includes penetrating to the basket and kickin' out. Instead, he chucked up a million 3's and used the b.s. excuse of 'keeping defenses honest'. I don't need that crap-*** rationalization.

This will truely be a make-or-break season for Baron. I'm hoping for the best....but not holding my breath.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

bruindre said:


> This will truely be a make-or-break season for Baron. I'm hoping for the best....but not holding my breath.



Same way we feel about Tinsley....Talent or no talent there comes a point when you just have to say enough is enough...


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Same way we feel about Tinsley....Talent or no talent there comes a point when you just have to say enough is enough...


A tad off topic, but I'm feelin' your pain in Indiana. I've followed Tinsley from afar--don't know why, but he certainly caught my eye when he first got some regular PT in Indiana.

That being said, I think Baron's ceiling is a lot higher than Tinsley's. This guy, in my _humble _ opinion, has MVP-potential, but my impression is that the combination of health and attitude issues has kept him down.

I'm not holding my breath for an MVP season from him, but one where he 'merely' leads the W's to a successful year....I don't think that's asking too much from him.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

There's a perceived laziness about Baron that his critics absolutely hate. Regardless of how immensely talented he is, his style of play can frustrate even his biggest fans. We know he can bring it, but he really needs to do what is expected of him and come in super shape this season as well start to play a smarter game.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

ssmokinjoe said:


> There's a perceived laziness about Baron that his critics absolutely hate. Regardless of how immensely talented he is, his style of play can frustrate even his biggest fans. We know he can bring it, but he really needs to do what is expected of him and come in super shape this season as well start to play a smarter game.


As a Bruin and a Warriors fan, you're preaching to the choir BIG TIME. I want to defend this guy, but he makes it hard for you to root for him. 

Thus, no more holding my breath....unless it means getting value for him in a trade if he doesn't shape up.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

bruindre said:


> I think Baron's ceiling is a lot higher than Tinsley's.



Oh yeah without a doubt, I wasen't trying to compare the two at all, so my bad if it came out like that....I'll take Baron over Tinsley any day of the week.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

bruindre said:


> Baron, Baron, Baron.
> 
> As a life-long Warriors fan, and 3rd generation Bruin, I hate having to critisize this guy, but I think it's beyond the sprained ankle.
> 
> ...


 It's sad, but it's true. When he's healthy, Baron can be up there with anyone in the league. But it seems like everytime you turn around he's got some type of injury. I'd love to see him get back to his form from a few seasons ago, but I'm beginning to doubt that will ever happen.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

And what you guys think about my trade idea?

GS trade Zarko Cabarkapa to Seattle;
Seattle trade Danny Fortson to NJ;
NJ trade Zoran Planinic to Detroit and Jeff McInnis to Seattle;
Washington trade Jarvis Hayes to GS;
Detroit trade Amir Johnson to Sacramento and Carlos Delfino to Washington;
Sacramento trade Ronnie Price to Washington;


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Zuca said:


> *And what you guys think about my trade idea?*
> 
> GS trade Zarko Cabarkapa to Seattle;
> Seattle trade Danny Fortson to NJ;
> ...


I think you've spent too much time on ESPN.com's Trade Machine.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Zuca said:


> And what you guys think about my trade idea?
> 
> GS trade Zarko Cabarkapa to Seattle;
> Seattle trade Danny Fortson to NJ;
> ...


 I think I'm confused.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

bruindre said:


> I think you've spent too much time on ESPN.com's Trade Machine.


No, I was testing it in Realgm's one....LOL

But the fact that I have a lot of trade ideas doesn't exactly means that I just threw names in trade machines and post it... I post a lot of trade ideas, but in this ideas I really want to help teams... Isn't perfect, but I try...! :biggrin: 

Anyways, good way to answer a question while not answering... At least you could say about the Warriors part (getting Hayes while sending Zarko...)


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Zuca said:


> Anyways, good way to answer a question while not answering... At least you could say about the Warriors part (getting Hayes while sending Zarko...)


I've never been one to pontificate about unfounded trade rumors....just not my thing. Sorry.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

trade mike dunleavy and 2nd round pick for darius miles


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

bruindre said:


> I've never been one to pontificate about unfounded trade rumors....just not my thing. Sorry.


It's not a trade rumor, it's MY trade idea, kid...


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

I have 1 question about the Warriors? When will Chris Mullin start getting the same criticism that Matt Millen (Lions GM) and Isaih Thomas gets? :whoknows:


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

SirCharles34 said:


> I have 1 question about the Warriors? When will Chris Mullin start getting the same criticism that Matt Millen (Lions GM) and Isaih Thomas gets? :whoknows:


Believe me, Mullin gets a lot of flack already for his moves. The Baron trade was his saving grace though. Everyone still believes that it was a genius move so they choose to cut him some slack for the other blunders. As for NY, the expectation was higher to begin with over there. The Knicks also have the highest total salary in the league, and for a losing franchise that is unacceptable.


----------



## dk1115 (Aug 27, 2004)

I don't think it gets any worse than Jerome James 5 years 30 million. The guy averages something in the like of 5/3 during the season, decides to work for a series, and gets a 6 million dollar per year deal is unreal. 

Don't tell me Jerome James is better than Adonal Foyle. At least with Adonal you get the 5/3 along with a couple of posterizations each game.

BTW I just remembered the time Rasheed Wallace put the ball behind Adonal's head before schooling him in a clutch situation. Anyone remember that? Normally I would be at that but it was quite funny.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Zuca said:


> It's not a trade rumor, it's MY trade idea, kid...


I know. I just don't get hyped up about home-made trade ideas. That's all. What good does it do? Will they all of the sudden hire you to be GM for the W's? Call me cynical, but I'm not putting hope in anything that isn't close to actually happening. 

Again, just me. Kid.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

bruindre said:


> I know.


Nice, so please don't call it a trade rumor again... Thanks, kid!


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Zuca said:


> Nice, so please don't call it a trade rumor again... Thanks, kid!


I'll make you a deal. I won't call anything you say a rumor again....if you stop trolling on the Warriors board.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

bruindre said:


> I'll make you a deal. I won't call anything you say a rumor again....if you stop trolling on the Warriors board.


Being in a disagreement with you in this slow board means that I'm trolling now... I didn't have to stop, because I'm not trolling... But you're the moderator, so whatever you said (even if it's a stupid thing), the posters have to agree or you will exercise your "master super mega powers" of moderators... Or we agree with you, or we are banned, etc... This is democracy! :biggrin:


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Zuca said:


> Being in a disagreement with you in this slow board means that I'm trolling now... I didn't have to stop, because I'm not trolling... But you're the moderator, so whatever you said (even if it's a stupid thing), the posters have to agree or you will exercise your "master super mega powers" of moderators... Or we agree with you, or we are banned, etc... This is democracy! :biggrin:


 :curse: 

Geez louise.

Trolling, in this case, is you coming into this board--slow or not--and splitting hairs because I called your 'trade idea' a 'trade rumor'. 

As for exercising my "master super mega powers"....when have I ever done that on this board? 

I think you need to stop taking youself so serious, Zuca.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

bruindre said:


> :curse:
> 
> Geez louise.
> 
> ...


Ok, ok... I guess that you get my point... And I get your one... So, let's finish this discussion!


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Zuca said:


> Ok, ok... I guess that you get my point... And I get your one... So, let's finish this discussion!


Finished. :cheers:


----------

